#ubuntuforums 2011-09-05
<Lisati> ?
<s-fox> Hello.
<FTMichael> I'm looking for a new webcam on eBay - something more than 1.3MP. :P I'm finding no-name brands and the prices are amazing but I don't know if they'll work with Ubuntu. They're all USB. Is it likely that anything will work or should I be looking for something in particular?
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo all
#ubuntuforums 2011-09-08
<Exodist2011>  
#ubuntuforums 2011-09-09
<Lenny_Nobody> Lenny has arrived!
#ubuntuforums 2011-09-10
 * Ms_Angel_D is away: Gone away for now
<nlsthzn> Hehe... should have known there would be an IRC channel... :p
 * Ms_Angel_D is back.
#ubuntuforums 2016-09-10
<Unit193> CharlesA: We've got an impasta, might want to get rid of it ↑
